# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  AGUAYMANTO FRESCO Y DESHIDRATADO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tenemos oferta disponible de aguaymanto fresco y deshidratado, orgánico (Control Union NOP, EU, RPTO) y convencional, de la zona de Huánuco.   *- Aguaymanto Fresco Orgánico (Entero con capullo):* S/.5.10 x Kg (Puesto en Lima). En base a un pedido mínimo de 4 TM. Abastecimiento semanal en jabas de 10 Kg. *- Aguaymanto Deshidratado Orgánico:* US$13.55 FOB x KG en bolsas de 10 Kg. y cajas de 20 Kg. 10 pallets / contenedor de 20" y 20 pallets /contenedor de 40" (Se adjunta ficha técnica). *- Aguaymanto fresco convencional de segunda:* S/.4.10 x Kg (Puesto en Lima). En base a un pedido mínimo de 1 TM. Abastecimiento semanal en cajas de 10 Kg o jabas de 20 Kg.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe       Temas similares: Artículo: AgroAndino produciría 187.5 TM de aguaymanto deshidratado orgánico BUSCO COMPRADORES DE AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) Vendo aguaymanto fresco, deshidratado y en polvo Vendo Aguaymanto Deshidratado

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con oferta de aguaymanto convencional de segunda deshidratado para mercado local si hay interesados. Saludos.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  2015-02-04 12.10.00.jpg

----------


## nilsmejia

Bruno, aún tiene Aguaymanto disponible??

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, aún tiene Aguaymanto disponible??

 Estimado Nils, sí tengo aguaymanto orgánico deshidratado para ofrecer. Te envié un cuadro de precios a tu correo. Me avisas si estás interesado. 
Gracias y saludos.

----------

